# Cloud & Yuna vs Lightning & Rydia



## Yagura (Jul 8, 2011)

*Cloud & Yuna vs Lightning & Rydia​**Restrictions:* None.
*Knowledge:* None.
*Battlefield:* Zanarkand.
*Starting Distance:* 30 Meters.
*State of Mind:* IC
*Conditions:* No FFX-2 Abilities for Yuna.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 8, 2011)

Rydia summons Titan.


----------



## Yagura (Jul 9, 2011)

Yuna summons Valefor.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 9, 2011)

Yuna summons Anima.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 9, 2011)

Lightning summons PMS.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmm I think Rydia's summons are much stronger than Yuna's and if Lightning also starts out by summoning Odin right off the bat then there's not much Yuna or Cloud can do. I say team Light takes it.


----------



## Plague (Jul 9, 2011)

I despise Yuna, but I also despise Lightning. 

So, I'll say, Yuna summons Anima or the Magus Sisters, and they kill Rydia.

Then its down to Cloud vs. Lightning. I think Cloud takes it via Omnislash. Even if he loses, Anima finishes the job.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 9, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I despise Yuna, but I also despise Lightning.
> 
> So, I'll say, Yuna summons Anima or the Magus Sisters, and they kill Rydia.
> 
> Then its down to Cloud vs. Lightning. I think Cloud takes it via Omnislash. Even if he loses, Anima finishes the job.



Cloud only beats Lightning if she doesn't manage to summon Odin. If she does she wins and from what I know of FF4 Rydia's summons are MUCH stronger than any aeon.


----------



## Plague (Jul 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Cloud only beats Lightning if she doesn't manage to summon Odin. If she does she wins and from what I know of FF4 Rydia's summons are MUCH stronger than any aeon.



Unless its stated officially, thats only speculation. Or unless you can prove by some other means. 

As to Lightning summoning Odin, I haven't played alot of FF13. So I have no clue. But if it takes a while to charge up, Cloud kills her. 

this is more of a game mechanic, but can't Cloud summon the Knights of the Round? Well, I guess that really is a game mechanic considering its not on him.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 9, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Unless its stated officially, thats only speculation. Or unless you can prove by some other means.
> 
> As to Lightning summoning Odin, I haven't played alot of FF13. So I have no clue. But if it takes a while to charge up, Cloud kills her.
> 
> this is more of a game mechanic, but can't Cloud summon the Knights of the Round? Well, I guess that really is a game mechanic considering its not on him.



All Lightning has to do to summon Odin is throw the eidolith in the air and then strike or shoot it and bam Odin. Knights of the round is game mechanics and have no actual feats whilst Odin does. I'd Lightning is definately fast enough to get Odin out before Cloud kills her especially since she can keep him off balance with magic and her gun.


----------



## Plague (Jul 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> All Lightning has to do to summon Odin is throw the eidolith in the air and then strike or shoot it and bam Odin. Knights of the round is game mechanics and have no actual feats whilst Odin does. I'd Lightning is definately fast enough to get Odin out before Cloud kills her especially since she can keep him off balance with magic and her gun.



Well, the Magus Sisters are 3 Summonings in 1. I figure they could take Odin and whatever Rydia Summons. 

Cloud and yunas side could win due to outnumbering. Look, I'm not gonna lie, I really hate Yuna. Ever since X-2 when they turned her into a japanese nerds wet dream. (with the singing/dancing gig, and the guns) So arguing on her behalf is painful to say the least. 

But I like Zack, and cloud is Zacks legacy, so that kind of makes up for it. Plus I don't like Lightning for more reasons than I feel like listing.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 9, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Well, the Magus Sisters are 3 Summonings in 1. I figure they could take Odin and whatever Rydia Summons.
> 
> Cloud and yunas side could win due to outnumbering. Look, I'm not gonna lie, I really hate Yuna. Ever since X-2 when they turned her into a japanese nerds wet dream. (with the singing/dancing gig, and the guns) So arguing on her behalf is painful to say the least.
> 
> But I like Zack, and cloud is Zacks legacy, so that kind of makes up for it. Plus I don't like Lightning for more reasons than I feel like listing.



Magus sisters have no cutscene feats though, the only aeon who does is anima and it wasn't that impressive compared to some of the things I remember Rydia's summons doing. E.g Titan bringing down huge rock formations with an earthquake, Leviathan making a HUGE whirlpool.

I like Zack but I hate Cloud. Cloud being Zack's legacy isn't enough for me to like him. He was far too depressing a character for my tasts but that's not the reasom I'm saying he and Yuna lose here. I just think team Light will win this more often than not. Oh and I actually like Lightning.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 9, 2011)

Lightning sucked balls for the first half of the game.  Once she stopped trying to act cool, she became cool.

Also, yeah.  I'm with team Light for this one for similar reasons.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 9, 2011)

Have to admit putting a member of FF4's party against anyone that isn't from FF6 or FF9 is a bad idea, rydia could give cloud and yuna trouble by herself, with added support from lightning...I see them taking it. Lunar and Dark summons curb stomp, let alone her normal summons. 

Only Dagger is superior to rydia


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 9, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Only Dagger is superior to rydia



You mean from only summoners, right? Eiko, I think. Madeen is supposed to be superior to even Alexander.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

Where was it stated that Madeen was supposed to be stronger than alexander?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Where was it stated that Madeen was supposed to be stronger than alexander?




Kuja 
"You two just don't get it!" 
"I need an eidolon more powerful than Alexander!" 
"An eidolon with the power to bury Garland!" 
"His powers are so incredible; I cannot even come close." 
"I must destroy him before Terra's plan is activated, or my soul will no longer be my own!" 
"Who cares if she lives? I want that eidolon!"


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

He doesn't know it's stronger he's just guessing. 

There's no proof.

Also the fact that madeen was never in Eiko to begin with.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 9, 2011)

Kuja 
"I said shut up!" 
"I don't want to hear excuses!" 
"I sense power from within her. Continue the extraction!" 
So Kuja senses that the power within Madeen is greater than it was in Alexander.

After that scene Eiko obtains Ribbon which allows her to summon it.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 9, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> You mean from only summoners, right? Eiko, I think. Madeen is supposed to be superior to even Alexander.



Ark is superior to both so point?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 9, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Ark is superior to both so point?



That Eiko too is superior to Rydia.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

But Madeen was never inside Eiko, it was always taking the personification of Mog.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

And he's no proof that it's stronger than Alexander, just that he can sense the eidolons within her.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> But Madeen was never inside Eiko, it was always taking the personification of Mog.



Yeah, he was inside Eiko's clothes, but I don't really see your point - Kuja sensed power from the mog, and thought that it was one of Eiko's Eidolons and tried to extract it from her. Of course you could argue that Phoenix, Carbuncle or Fenrir are stronger than Alexander and Kuja was aware only of them.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

But we've no proof that he was certain of their power. Only speculation as He's never shown the ability to tell how powerful something much less the eidolons are from a mere glance. Can he tell an Eidolon? Sure but we've no proof he could sense their power.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

There's also the fact that if Madeen was so powerful it would need the same requirements as Alexander by default.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And he's no proof that it's stronger than Alexander, just that he can sense the eidolons within her.



Then why would've he wanted that eidolon so bad? He obviously sensed that the eidolon was powerful, more powerful than any of Garnet's eidolons at that time. Also he was talking about the eidolon that he needs from Eiko, not eidolons.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

And again speculation. 

He didn't think Bahamut could do the level of damage it did until he go hit by it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

I mean you'd need damning proof that madeen is more powerful than alexander of all things.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 9, 2011)

Cloud solo'd Bahamut SIN, so... I'd say Cloud and Yuna take this, since Rydia's summons are more powerful but take longer to summon and Cloud can just kill those anyway. Lightning gets annihilated by Cloud, as well.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

Bahamut Sin is Chuunin level.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Bahamut Sin is Chuunin level.



So is Lightning.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 9, 2011)

you better not let TV see that


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

He'd bring down Australian Thunder.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 9, 2011)

he'd turn into Australian Ultraman out of rage


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

You don't want that shit on your ass Winny.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 9, 2011)

TV knows who's boss 'round here.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 9, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> That Eiko too is superior to Rydia.



Oh... my bad, yes your right, lol though you were suggesting she was above dagger


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And again speculation.
> 
> He didn't think Bahamut could do the level of damage it did until he go hit by it.



No, he had expected it and was being rather sarcastic. I'll concede for now, this is off-topic and pointless.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 9, 2011)

Winny said:


> Cloud solo'd Bahamut SIN, so... I'd say Cloud and Yuna take this, since Rydia's summons are more powerful but take longer to summon and Cloud can just kill those anyway. *Lightning gets annihilated by Cloud, as well*.



Lol at the bolded. He can win if he keeps her from summoning Odin but it most certainly wouldn't be easy. If she summons Odin however Cloud wlll be the one being beaten though I admit it would be difficult.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 9, 2011)

Very bad match, Yuna, Lightning, Rydia and other girls should instead kick Cloud's stupid emo bishonen ass.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 9, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Very bad match, Yuna, Lightning, Rydia and other girls should instead kick Cloud's stupid emo bishonen ass.



Agreed Cloud would so deserve it.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Lol at the bolded. He can win if he keeps her from summoning Odin but it most certainly wouldn't be easy. If she summons Odin however Cloud wlll be the one being beaten though I admit it would be difficult.



Lightning would get owned by Omnislash, let alone Omnislash Version 6.


----------



## Plague (Jul 9, 2011)

If Cloud can take on a Bahamut Summon, that in itself should show he's a force to be reconned with. 

Say Lightning does summon Odin. Then Cloud slays her, and then takes on her summon. (unless it disappears with her)

Or he could play dirty. Have Yuna and Rydia fight it out, then sneak up on Rydia and Omnislash her. When she dies, her summons go with her. 

Then Cloud, Yuna (eww), and the Magus Sisters kill Odin and Lightning.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 9, 2011)

And what if Yuna gets a sword to the face?


----------



## Plague (Jul 9, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> And what if Yuna gets a sword to the face?



Cloud is a bullet timer, he'll protect her. And even then, she should have summoned something long before Lightning threw her sword. 

The Magus Sisters is a 3 in 1 summon. Even if they aren't that tough, they can cast spells to buff each other or the main characters.

And lets not forget Delta Attack.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 9, 2011)

Rydia has battled a multiversal and is from a stronger verse period, it would take cloud and yuna together to even try and take her on, cloud is one of the weakest ff protagonists and the most over rated ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ever.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Rydia has battled a *multiversal* and is from a stronger verse period, it would take cloud and yuna together to even try and take her on, cloud is one of the weakest ff protagonists and the most over rated ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ever.



what you talking bout?


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> what you talking bout?



Gilgamesh wasn't a multi? 

Learn something new ever day


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

Gilgamesh travels the multiverse he's not multiversal and he's not exactly a canon extra to ff4.


----------



## Plague (Jul 9, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Rydia has battled a multiversal and is from a stronger verse period, it would take cloud and yuna together to even try and take her on, cloud is one of the weakest ff protagonists and the most over rated ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ever.



Calling Cloud a "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" shows you're just biased. I don't even like Yuna and I think she'd win.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

With what? FF10's aeons outside of the finals aren't anything special.


----------



## Plague (Jul 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> With what? FF10's aeons outside of the finals aren't anything special.



Only because they weren't shown in cut scenes. We have no proper way to gage the strength of the combatants. So logically, the team with more versitility and numbers should win.

I don't remember Rydias summons much. I haven't played FF4 in like 2 years. I think her strongest was Bahamut.

Cloud fought a Bahamut if I recall. Ran a Buster Sword down (or should I say "up") its back, and caused it to dissapate. 

Fighting the Summon is one thing, but I think if Cloud can take out Rydia, then its doesn't matter. All Yuna has to do is Summon the Magus Sisters. One of them can attack 13 times with that stinger thingy. Not that that says much here. >___>'


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

Just because cloud fought a Bahamut doesn't mean he can take every bahamut. FF9 for example would turn him into a splatter. 

And we have feats from Anima who's one of the strongest if not strongest non final aeon and it's exceptionally lacking.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 9, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Only because they weren't shown in cut scenes. We have no proper way to gage the strength of the combatants. So logically, the team with more versitility and numbers should win.
> 
> I don't remember Rydias summons much. I haven't played FF4 in like 2 years. I think her strongest was Bahamut.
> 
> ...



The bahamut shown in advent children is the absolute weakest version of the summon that has ever been shown and using one of the magus sisters gameplay attacks as a feat is embarrassing. 

Just because I dont like cloud doesn't mean I would judge this match unfairly, but I wont sit here and watch you try to say he stands even the slightest chance against one of the series' strongest summoners.


----------



## Plague (Jul 10, 2011)

In the end it all comes down to preference rather than anything else. Or at least, it looks that way.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> In the end it all comes down to preference rather than anything else. Or at least, it looks that way.



Not at all, its just common knowledge that ff4 is one of the higher tiered verses in the ff cannon. Only 5,6, and 9 really are higher, well aside from tactics...but an omnipotent is cheating...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 10, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Cloud is a bullet timer, he'll protect her. And even then, she should have summoned something long before Lightning threw her sword.
> 
> The Magus Sisters is a 3 in 1 summon. Even if they aren't that tough, they can cast spells to buff each other or the main characters.
> 
> And lets not forget Delta Attack.



You do realize Lightning's a bullet timer too. And barring that she doesn't have to move to kill Yuna, she could do it with a thunder spell or the like. Then Light and Rydia gangbang Cloud. Also comparing Bahamut Sin who was slow as shit to Odin who should superior in every physical aspect to Light is stupid, not to mention in gestalt mode Odin could out run high tech PSICOM vehicles easily.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Not at all, its just common knowledge that ff4 is one of the higher tiered verses in the ff cannon. Only 5,6, and 9 really are higher, well aside from tactics...but an omnipotent is cheating...



Count in VIII, or were you talking about protagonist parties?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 10, 2011)

Titan was making mountain ranges with his punches. GG Cloud and Yuna.


----------



## The Adept (Jul 10, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> You do realize Lightning's a bullet timer too. And barring that she doesn't have to move to kill Yuna, she could do it with a thunder spell or the like. Then Light and Rydia gangbang Cloud. Also comparing Bahamut Sin who was slow as shit to Odin who should superior in every physical aspect to Light is stupid, not to mention in gestalt mode Odin could out run high tech PSICOM vehicles easily.



Cloud is far above bullet timers (Zack) so he's taking Lightning easily. Don't remember any feats from Odin. FF13 spells that aren't cast by Eidolons are a laugh. 

The only factor here is Rydia, she can win unless Cloud speed blitzes


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Count in VIII, or were you talking about protagonist parties?



Yep, though I have herd some outlandish things about squall...


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Squall's pants are 100% fact.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

The Adept said:


> Cloud is far above bullet timers (Zack) so he's taking Lightning easily. Don't remember any feats from Odin. FF13 spells that aren't cast by Eidolons are a laugh.
> 
> *The only factor here is Rydia, she can win unless Cloud speed blitzes*



He doesn't and he she probably tanks all his shit anyways  

Also the differences between cloud and lightning is not exponential at all so don't use that...


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

^ One's a chick and the other just looks like one.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> He doesn't and he she probably tanks all his shit anyways
> 
> Also the differences between cloud and lightning is not exponential at all so don't use that...



In all fairness though, when did Lightning casually slash through building chunks?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 10, 2011)

Zidane would still solo this thread


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> In all fairness though, when did Lightning casually slash through building chunks?



I can concede that point though I haven't finished my play through of ff13 yet, I do know that he shouldn't blitz, beat her sure but not blitz...


----------



## The Adept (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I can concede that point though I haven't finished my play through of ff13 yet, I do know that he shouldn't blitz, beat her sure but not blitz...



Does Lightning even have feats? There was that one train feat but still...

Zack Fair was cutting missles, bullet-timing, and taking on an army. He got stomped by CC Sephiroth. Cloud kept up with an AC Sephiroth who's much stronger. 

Lightning and gang were running from soldiers for most of the game. (Even though Cocoon soldiers have terrible aim)


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

Cloud never kept up with AC Spehiroth, he was getting stomped until V6 ass saving. Also he's never dodged missles only rpgs, which aren't even as fast as a bullet.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

The Adept said:


> Does Lightning even have feats? There was that one train feat but still...
> 
> Zack Fair was cutting missles, bullet-timing, and taking on an army. He got stomped by CC Sephiroth. *Cloud kept up with an AC Sephiroth who's much stronger. *
> 
> Lightning and gang were running from soldiers for most of the game. (Even though Cocoon soldiers have terrible aim)



Here's hoping your joking


----------



## The Adept (Jul 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Cloud never kept up with AC Spehiroth, he was getting stomped until V6 ass saving. Also he's never dodged missles only rpgs, which aren't even as fast as a bullet.



He kept up with Sephiroth for some of the fight. Cloud avoided speed blitzes and matched Sephiroth's strength and even pushed him back a few times. The later part of the fight was different because of stamina issues and he got stomped.

Zack Speed Feats


5:05 Dodging Machine gun fire from all directions
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdGYaFDPlks[/YOUTUBE]

Cutting missile from mecha in half
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhjbBylRyJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

The Adept said:


> He kept up with Sephiroth for some of the fight. Cloud avoided speed blitzes and matched Sephiroth's strength and even pushed him back a few times. The later part of the fight was different because of stamina issues and he got stomped.
> 
> Zack Speed Feats
> 
> ...



If your here to fap please leave


----------



## The Adept (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> If your here to fap please leave



I am very sincere here 

Cloud did a lot better in the AC fight with Sephiroth than Zack did with CC Sephiroth.

Anyway, my point is Cloud will easily beat Lightning


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

The Adept said:


> I am very sincere here
> 
> Cloud did a lot better in the AC fight with Sephiroth than Zack did with CC Sephiroth.
> 
> *Anyway, my point is Cloud will easily beat Lightning*



This is where your fap shows, easily...? Not not even close...

The only one in this fight doing the baby shaking is rydia, and she wont be shaking lightning she'll shaking the emo man woman on the other side.


----------



## The Adept (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> This is where your fap shows, easily...? Not not even close...
> 
> The only one in this fight doing the baby shaking is rydia, and she wont be shaking lightning she'll shaking the emo man woman on the other side.



I can agree to Rydia but

What are Lightning's feats exactly? I just reached Chapter 10 and I don't remember any notable feats at all


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

The Adept said:


> I can agree to Rydia but
> 
> What are Lightning's feats exactly? I just reached Chapter 10 and I don't remember any notable feats at all



Your where I am but she has more than shown she can keep up with cloud if the smashing of mechs, and bullet timing at the begging of the game weren't good enough then just finish it like I plan to I find out for your self. 

Her battle against a true incarnation of bahamut in the recent ff 13-2 trailer though is more than enough for me to believe that she can hold her own against man child cloud.


----------



## Plague (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Your where I am but she has more than shown she can keep up with cloud if the smashing of mechs, and bullet timing at the begging of the game weren't good enough then just finish it like I plan to I find out for your self.
> 
> Her battle against a true incarnation of bahamut in the recent ff 13-2 trailer though is more than enough for me to believe that she can hold her own against man child cloud.



Omnislash Ver. 5 kills her. Then Cloud and Yuna tag team Rydia, and its over. They kill her.

Why is it so hard for you to accept?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

Missiles don't go beyond mach speed unless they're ballistics  and that missile was anything but.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Omnislash Ver. 5 kills her. Then Cloud and Yuna tag team Rydia, and its over. They kill her.
> 
> Why is it so hard for you to accept?



Or Titan punches the ground and they die.


----------



## Plague (Jul 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Or Titan punches the ground and they die.



They jump, then Yuna summons the Magus Sisters. They can fly. Cloud blitzes Lightning, kills her. 

Then comes down on Rydia.

GG


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Jumping over a mountain range.  Yeah.


----------



## Plague (Jul 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Jumping over a mountain range.  Yeah.



Not over, just up. Cloud can carry Yuna. This is assuming Rydia summons first.

EDIT: It wouldn't be hard given his jump feats in Advent Children. Just jump up. If a wave of earth comes on your way down, kick off it. its that simple. 

Then the Magus Sisters attack Rydia, or Lightning.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Rydia's are instant, so yeah, she'll be going first.

Summons Titan.  While Cloud and Yuna 'deal with that' (), Rydia summons Bahamut.


----------



## Plague (Jul 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Rydia's are instant, so yeah, she'll be going first.
> 
> Summons Titan.  While Cloud and Yuna 'deal with that' (), Rydia summons Bahamut.



I don't think they can summon more than one creature at a time. Only one can be out I think. The Magus sisters are a special case. 

Anyway, Cloud spots the source. Rydia. 

He bisects her. Her summons vanish (cause shes dead). by then the Magus sisters are already out and pummeling Lightning.  Yuna can summon Bahamut too ya know.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I don't think they can summon more than one creature at a time. Only one can be out I think. The Magus sisters are a special case.
> 
> Anyway, Cloud spots the source. Rydia.
> 
> He bisects her. Her summons vanish (cause shes dead). by then the Magus sisters are already out and pummeling Lightning.



Alright, let me see if I've got this down pat:

Rydia summons Titan, who brings up a mountain range beneath their feet.  Cloud and Yuna are A-okay by jumping... as a mountain range is formed beneath them.

While this is happening, Cloud spots Rydia and takes her out with such ridiculous ease because he's cool like that, and neither Rydia (whose magic took out Golbez's summon and seriously wrecked his shit, as opposed to FF7's rather pathetic display barring Meteor and Holy) nor Lightning (who isn't _that_ much slower than him; L'Cie magic is pretty shitty and Odin's not something she does right off the bat) will do a thing, like, say... nuke/stab him in the face.

Am I getting this right?



> Yuna can summon Bahamut too ya know.



I'm aware of that, but Yuna's summons have few (if any) solid feats excluding the final aeon and... hell, is there anything else? And Rydia's is faster and more destructive (see The After).


----------



## Plague (Jul 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Alright, let me see if I've got this down pat:
> 
> Rydia summons Titan, who brings up a mountain range beneath their feet.  Cloud and Yuna are A-okay by jumping... as a mountain range is formed beneath them.
> 
> ...



Pretty much. Yeah.

Cloud kills the source. Rydia.

Then Lightning gets raped.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool idea for a fanfic, but no.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Omnislash Ver. 5 kills her. Then Cloud and Yuna tag team Rydia, and its over. They kill her.
> 
> Why is it so hard for you to accept?



Lol both cloud and yuna are on the shit tier of FFverse rydia curbstomps both with no diff, get over yourself, take your fap somewhere else and come back when you have actual knowledge of the ff franchise


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

^ That's actually where I was going with this.  Lightning can just stand on the side and pout and they still win.


----------



## Plague (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Lol both cloud and yuna are on the shit tier of FFverse rydia curbstomps both with no diff, get over yourself, take your fap somewhere else and come back when you have actual knowledge of the ff franchise



You're the one fappin'. Cloud actually has feats. You just assume cause their villain is stronger means they are. Rydia is strong but most of that strength goes to her summons.

Get over *YOURSELF*. Cloud blitzes her. Rydia dies, her summons go with her. I'm not sure if that applies to Yuna.

Stop fapping.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> You're the one fappin'. Cloud actually has feats. *You just assume cause their villain is stronger means they are*. Rydia is strong but most of that strength goes to her summons.
> 
> Get over *YOURSELF*. Cloud blitzes her. Rydia dies, her summons go with her. I'm not sure if that applies to Yuna.
> 
> Stop fapping.



Actually, it kinda does.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> You're the one fappin'. Cloud actually has feats. You just assume cause their villain is stronger means they are. Rydia is strong but most of that strength goes to her summons.
> 
> Get over *YOURSELF*. Cloud blitzes her. Rydia dies, her summons go with her. I'm not sure if that applies to Yuna.
> 
> Stop fapping.



You haven't played ff 4 at all have you...

In all honesty saying rydia has to summon at all is an insult to her, she likely blitzs with a rod and knocks clouds head off, if that doesn't work mist dragon is more than enough, and where to you get off thinking anyone from the ff4 cast is weaker than someone from ff7. which is other than maybe ff 12 and 10 the weakest of the games...


----------



## Plague (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> You haven't played ff 4 at all have you...
> 
> In all honesty saying rydia has to summon at all is an insult to her, she likely blitzs with a rod and knocks clouds head off, if that doesn't work mist dragon is more than enough, and where to you get off thinking anyone from the ff4 cast is weaker than someone from ff7. which is other than maybe ff 12 and 10 the weakest of the games...



I have played FF4. Unless those feats of hers are seen in a cut scene, its game mechanics. I could easily say "Cloud summons the Knights of the Round table" but clearly thats wrong.

since you're gonna keep your fangasmy opinion, I'd rather not waste my time. Cloud kills Rydia, the Magus Sisters kill Lightning.

Good bye fapper.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> You haven't played ff 4 at all have you...
> 
> In all honesty saying rydia has to summon at all is an insult to her, she likely blitzs with a rod and knocks clouds head off, if that doesn't work mist dragon is more than enough, and where to you get off thinking anyone from the ff4 cast is weaker than someone from ff7. which is other than maybe ff 12 and 10 the weakest of the games...



Just to point out something but Sin from 10 easily trumps anything in FF7 so 10 is above 7.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I have played FF4. Unless those feats of hers are seen in a cut scene, its game mechanics. I could easily say "Cloud summons the Knights of the Round table" but clearly thats wrong.
> 
> since you're gonna keep your fangasmy opinion, I'd rather not waste my time. Cloud kills Rydia, the Magus Sisters kill Lightning.
> 
> Good bye fapper.



TL;DR: Concession Accepted.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Just to point out something but Sin from 10 easily trumps anything in FF7 so 10 is above 7.



I meant as far as the party is concerned, I always forget villain feats  

And lol at ff7 fapper for expecting cutscene feats from a super nes game


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I meant as far as the party is concerned, I always forget villain feats
> 
> And lol at ff7 fapper for expecting cutscene feats from a super nes game



Oh then I agree sadly cause character wise FF10 Party>>>>>>>FF7 Party


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Oh then I agree sadly cause character wise FF10 Party>>>>>>>FF7 Party



Auron.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 10, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Auron.



No one ever said in terms of badassness 

In that regards auron is easily the superior


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 10, 2011)

Dying just pissed Auron off.

How does anyone in FF7 handle dying (except Sephiroth)?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 11, 2011)

Speed feats for Rydia?

Yeah, there are none.

She gets beheaded a second after the fight starts.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 11, 2011)

That Shinnok is one smug fellow, all things considered. It's good to see that old Can Do spirit hasn't been eroded by millennia in eternal torment.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 11, 2011)

That he is, the scheming devil.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jul 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Speed feats for Rydia?
> 
> Yeah, there are none.
> 
> She gets beheaded a second after the fight starts.



Except Lightning does and she'd intercept Cloud if he tries to behead Rydia.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Except Lightning does and she'd intercept Cloud if he tries to behead Rydia.



He'd knock her away and continue on. (In like seconds) Rydia is bisected and beheaded.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> He'd knock her away and continue on. (In like seconds) Rydia is bisected and beheaded.



Didn't you give up in a fit of impotent rage?


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> He'd knock her away and continue on. (In like seconds) Rydia is bisected and beheaded.



Why did you come back, just because someone with a high post count agrees with your stance doesn't make you or him right 

Rydia still isn't getting blitzed and cloud is still over rated, and lightning is still on par with him. Nothing in this thread has changed. 

Again who the hell wants cutscene feats from the super nes area???


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

You two never provided any real reason your team wins other than "They come from a higher tier world"

So the fuck what. without feats, there isn't much to argue with. The only summon creature that had any was Titan. And its evadable. 

Anyone with half a brain knows Cloud will kill both. You just don't want to admit because you hate Cloud, or FF7.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> You two never provided any real reason your team wins other than *"They come from a higher tier world"*



And, by extension, they're stronger.  Which Rydia alone proves.



> So the fuck what. without feats, there isn't much to argue with. The only summon creature that had any was Titan. And its evadable.



Except for the part where it's not.

Also, Bahamut says hi.



> Anyone with half a brain knows Cloud will kill both. You just don't want to admit because you hate Cloud, or FF7.



Oh, look, logical fallacies.

Mountain range to the face.

Get the fuck over it and keep your negs to yourself, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> And, by extension, they're stronger.  Which Rydia alone proves.



That alone is why your logic is flawed. So I guess Chad will solo Naruto since hes from a higher tiered place.



> Except for the part where it's not.
> 
> Also, Bahamut says hi.



Rydia dies long before hes summoned.





> Oh, look, logical fallacies.
> 
> Mountain range to the face.
> 
> Get the fuck over it and keep your negs to yourself, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Mountain range was the only feat Titan has. which he needs to be summoned first. And all they need to do is jump. Cloud casually leaps 50ft into the air. Blade Beam bisects Rydia. I see no evasion feat. 

You need to get over yourself. The truth is Cloud is stronger than either of you wants to admit.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Mountain range was the only feat Titan has. which he needs to be summoned first. And all they need to do is jump.* Cloud casually leaps 50ft into the air. *Blade Beam bisects Rydia. I see no evasion feat.
> 
> You need to get over yourself. The truth is Cloud is stronger than either of you wants to admit.



Since when has that been enough to avoid a mountain range buster, please leave this thread, I have half a mind to make a zidane vs cloud spite thread to show you how wrong about the emo boy you are.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> That alone is why your logic is flawed. So I guess Chad will solo Naruto since hes from a higher tiered place.



Did Chad almost singlehandedly bring about the first real defeat of a villain much stronger than anyone else in his series? No.



> Rydia dies long before hes summoned.



Instant.



> Mountain range was the only feat Titan has. which he needs to be summoned first. And all they need to do is jump. Cloud casually leaps 50ft into the air. Blade Beam bisects Rydia. I see no evasion feat.
> 
> You need to get over yourself. The truth is Cloud is stronger than either of you wants to admit.



They're not jumping to evade a mountain range, you fucking imbecile.

Naw.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Did Chad almost singlehandedly bring about the first real defeat of a villain much stronger than anyone else in his series? No.



Then you agree that saying someone is from a higher tiered verse is stupid. I accept your concession.




> Instant.



Game Mechanic




> They're not jumping to evade a mountain range, you fucking imbecile.
> 
> Naw.



It'd be like hopping from lily pad to lily pad, cept with dirt. 

Plus how fast are these waves moving?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Then you agree that saying someone is from a higher tiered verse is stupid. I accept your concession.



Rydia was key to taking down Golbez; effectively did it herself.  So no.



> Game Mechanic



Nope.



> It'd be like hopping from lily pad to lily pad, cept with dirt.



This is by far the most fucking retarded thing you've said so far.



> Plus how fast are these waves moving?



Fuck knows, but Cloud still isn't jumping over a mountain range, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Rydia was key to taking down Golbez; effectively did it herself.  So no.



Still doesn't say anything about her durability and speed.




> Nope.


Yep.




> This is by far the most fucking retarded thing you've said so far.



*THIS* is by far the most fucking retarded thing *YOU'VE* said so far. U mad bro?





> Fuck knows, but Cloud still isn't jumping over a mountain range, so it doesn't matter.



If they are moving at the speed of a bicyclist, Cloud and Yuna won't be taking any damage. Just moved back. Just keep jumpin


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Still doesn't say anything about her durability and speed.



Never said it did.



> Yep.



Mysterious Girl in TAY summons instantly outside of battles with her.  Rydia's a summoner.  There goes the game mechanics.



> *THIS* is by far the most fucking retarded thing *YOU'VE* said so far. U mad bro?



Cute, but no.



> If they are moving at the speed of a bicyclist, Cloud and Yuna won't be taking any damage. Just moved back. Just keep jumpin



Shut up.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Never said it did.


Then she dies from Blade Beam.




> Mysterious Girl in TAY summons instantly outside of battles with her.  Rydia's a summoner.  There goes the game mechanics.


Cut scene/vid/proof please. Cause even then, I'm sure it takes at least a few seconds.




> Cute, but no.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up.



LMFAO XD


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Then she dies from Blade Beam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really you just trolling dude, you've lost all credibility here by saying cloud jumps over the mountain range buster, that is not ever happening, fuck it replace rydia with Zidane. End the bull shit now in the hardest way possible.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Then she dies from Blade Beam.



Mountain range to the face.  Seriously, you haven't provided a reasonable counter to this (lol at jumping to avoid it, for fuck's sake), so I'm just gonna repeat it until you do.



> Cut scene/vid/proof please. Cause even then, I'm sure it takes at least a few seconds.




*Spoiler*: __ 





1:00:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzNO97bxPJA[/YOUTUBE]

1:00 again:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8JgcNql0N0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

0:50:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DyT9xRKOWg[/YOUTUBE]




Can't find one outside of battle, but note that the summons remain out and fought for the entire battle, which actually makes this worse for your argument.  Cloud and Yuna evade one mountain raising punch only to get slammed by another.



> LMFAO XD



Insightful.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> replace rydia with Zidane.



Cloud has no moves that could seriously injure Zidane, let alone kill him. Zidane is faster and could dodge most of Clouds attacks, and I don't recall Cloud having much durability feats so he isn't tanking much. If Cloud managed to actually hurt Zidane, he would just get pissed off, Trance, and Grand Lethal Cloud into oblivion.

Amorozov.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Cloud has no moves that could seriously injure Zidane, let alone kill him. Zidane is faster and could dodge most of Clouds attacks, and I don't recall Cloud having much durability feats so he isn't tanking much. If Cloud managed to actually hurt Zidane, he would just get pissed off, Trance, and Grand Lethal Cloud into oblivion.
> 
> Amorozov.



He jumps over it.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> He jumps over it.



I know, or at least hope, that you were being sarcastic. Grand Lethal won't be even needed, normal Zidane alone takes this with ease.

Amorozov.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> I know, or at least hope, that you were being sarcastic. Grand Lethal won't be even needed, normal Zidane alone takes this with ease.
> 
> Amorozov.



Indeed I was, and indeed he does.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Mountain range to the face.  Seriously, you haven't provided a reasonable counter to this (lol at jumping to avoid it, for fuck's sake), so I'm just gonna repeat it until you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyone of those videos, she summons first, but does not act until AFTER most characters hit her. 

That will be what kills her. She summons Titan, Cloud bisects her.
Titan disappears with her.
GG Rydia.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Everyone of those videos, she summons first, but does not act until AFTER most characters hit her.
> 
> That will be what kills her. She summons Titan, Cloud bisects her.
> Titan disappears with her.
> GG Rydia.



She summons Titan, who flattens the attacking Cloud with a punch.

TL;DR: no.

Also, reasonably address my first point or concede.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> She summons Titan, who flattens the attacking Cloud with a punch.
> 
> TL;DR: no.
> 
> Also, reasonably address my first point or concede.



Moving mountains is ground based. How is he supposed to be hitting someone face? Unless you meant with like debris.

All her summon creautres in every vid sat there and watched her get flamed. So Cloud will have enough time to slash her before her summons can react.

There. You lose.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Moving mountains is ground based. How is he supposed to be hitting someone face? Unless you meant with like debris.



By punching him in the face, miraculously enough.



> All her summon creautres in every vid sat there and watched her get flamed. So Cloud will have enough time to slash her before her summons can react.
> 
> There. You lose.



Gameplay mechanics.

I win.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> By punching him in the face, miraculously enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude since she summoned them instantly in battle in the first place, I could argue that as gameplay mechanics. 

Now you're just getting desperate. LMFAO XD


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Dude since she summoned them instantly in battle in the first place, I could argue that as gameplay mechanics.
> 
> Now you're just getting desperate. LMFAO XD



You could, but no-one'd really care.

Also, no.  Unlike you, the ragequitter who came back at the first hope spot, I've been rather leisurely going about this.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> You could, but no-one'd really care.
> 
> Also, no.  Unlike you, the ragequitter who came back at the first hope spot, I've been rather leisurely going about this.



The name calling and going around my speed feats kinda say otherwise.

EDIT: I left earlier because there were too many people who weren't willing to listen to reason. People like you. 

One on one, you are easy to slaughter.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> The name calling and going around my speed feats kinda say otherwise.



You've offered no plausible counter to a mountain range to the face, so don't give me that.



> I left earlier because there were too many people who weren't willing to listen to reason. People like you.
> 
> One on one, you are easy to slaughter.



'Course we are, if you ignore what you don't like.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> You've offered no plausible counter to a mountain range to the face, so don't give me that.



Yes I have. If its the ground, (with no speed feat btw) then "jump" then Blade Beam. 

If its the Summon, then speed blitz Rydia. Like the others did in your videos hahahaha!!!


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Yes I have. If its the ground, (with no speed feat btw) then "jump" then Blade Beam.



That's the exact opposite of what is required.



> If its the Summon, then speed blitz Rydia. Like the others did in your videos hahahaha!!!



Mocking graphic limitations to win? By your logic, Cloud has to stand still while his ATB gauge fills up.

That wasn't Rydia, by the way.  Clone of her.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> *facepalm*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9bWXdRBMc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Cloud blitzed by elephant. 

See, I can pull this nonsense out as well.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9bWXdRBMc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cloud blitzed by elephant.
> 
> See, I can pull this nonsense out as well.



This isn't the same because you in battle "feat" was part of a semi-cutscene. Plus, we have FF:AC to take feats of speed off of. 

If Cloud can bisect a motorcycle in 2 seconds, he can do the same to Rydia.

Like I said a few pages earlier, this is more preference than anything else. But since you aren't willing to listen to that, I'll play your reindeer games.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> This isn't the same because you in battle "feat" was part of a semi-cutscene. Plus, we have FF:AC to take feats of speed off of.
> 
> If Cloud can bisect a motorcycle in 2 seconds, he can do the same to Rydia.
> 
> Like I said a few pages earlier, this is more preference than anything else. But since you aren't willing to listen to that, I'll play your reindeer games.



Like I said a few pages earlier, mountain range to the face.

Give me a counter that does not resemble fecal matter transmutated into words.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Like I said a few pages earlier, mountain range to the face.
> 
> Give me a counter that does not resemble fecal matter transmutated into words.



Speed > Power

Power is nothing if you miss. With no speed feats to go off on, you're the one spewing fecal matter.

If you can dodge a bullet, you can dodge a fist.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Speed > Power
> 
> Power is nothing if you miss. With no speed feats to go off on, you're the one spewing fecal matter.



He's going to miss with a mountain range.  Right.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> He's going to miss with a mountain range.  Right.



Hes gonna throw a mountain range? How high is it? How fast?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Hes gonna throw a mountain range? How high is it? How fast?



Cute attempt, but you know exactly what that meant.  He's going to make one.  Beneath them.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Cute attempt, but you know exactly what that meant.  He's going to make one.  Beneath them.



Then Jump and Blade Beam. GG Rydia. 

You expect Cloud to just sit and stare when Rydia summons, then her summon walks up, puts his hands on the ground and it start shaking? 

LOL speaking to u is like listening to a broken record. I've killed this arguemnt 4 times already.

If the groud below you is RISING how is that supposed to hurt you?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Then Jump and Blade Beam. GG Rydia.
> 
> You expect Cloud to just sit and stare when Rydia summons, then her summon walks up, puts his hands on the ground and it start shaking?
> 
> ...



I'll reply to this later; going off for now.


----------



## Plague (Jul 12, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I'll reply to this later; going off for now.



dude this whole thing is pointless. Its not like we're gonna gain anything from "being right". I'm sure the lurkers reading our arguments picked a side long before page 2.


----------



## SHM (Jul 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> This is where your fap shows, easily...? Not not even close...
> 
> The only one in this fight doing the baby shaking is rydia, and she wont be shaking lightning she'll shaking *the emo man woman on the other side*.



And this(the bolded part) is where your hatred shows.
Don't accuse people of being biased when you are biased too.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> dude this whole thing is pointless. Its not like we're gonna gain anything from "being right". I'm sure the lurkers reading our arguments picked a side long before page 2.



You're right there.  Seems neither of us really have anything better to do with ourselves.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a mute point zidane replaced rydia and busted cloud with a planetary attack 

Really though the reason the seniors aren't posting in this thread are because the retards wont listen to sense. I'm content with leaving them to their ignorance, there are better things on this site to do than listen to fanboy butt hurt


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> It's a mute point zidane relapsed rydia and busted cloud with a planetary attack
> 
> Really though the reason the seniors aren't posting in this thread are because *the retards* wont listen to sense. I'm content with leaving them to their ignorance, there are better things on this site to do than listen to fanboy butt hurt


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2011)

What's with this Cloud jumps over a mountain range BS?

He can't even manage to clear a whole skyscraper.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What's with this Cloud jumps over a mountain range BS?
> 
> He can't even manage to clear a whole skyscraper.



Yeah, I never really got an answer about that.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 13, 2011)

This forum requires a Zidane spite thread. Anyone care to do one? 

Amorozov.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 13, 2011)

I want rosuto and meshi to post on more threads so he can be added to the shit list


----------

